# My Bakhuis



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I got two 4 month old Bakhuis tincs a couple of weeks ago. I had some extra time today so I decided to take some pictures of them. I really like these guys, they are very active and hop around a lot, especially during feeding time. 
They are a lot smaller than I imagined. I knew they were dwarf tincs but still, they are barley bigger than my 1.5 year old imitator male. 

Here are the pics.

Temporary home, I know...it's crappy. lol









TINY little guys




































Sorry for the combination of crappy pictures and the condensation on the glass. The tank is a bit dim so it's hard to get good pictures. 



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Luis,

Congrats on picking the Bakhuis! It is a great morph, very personable and not very shy (and a very good breeder in pairs). I would definitely recommend getting some plant cuttings into the viv, as this will cut-down on the potential stress to the frogs.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Richard.
About how big do they typically get when they are full grown?

I'm waiting for a plant package to come in the mail. It should be any day now. 

These guys will eventually go in an 18x18x18 cube.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

thats a good tank really leaf litter is good for them, you can add a potho or something like richard said.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Everything is beautiful aside from the lack of plants.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. I actually use leaf litter in all of my tanks. I think it gives a natural look and also it gives the frogs somewhere to walk/hop. 
I'm still waiting for my plant package to get here, I think it might have gotten sent to the wrong place. 

I'll update with some new pictures as soon as my plants and new camera lenses get here. 

Thanks!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin good Luis!
I wouldn't worry about adding plants, maybe a brom or two on a log in the middle of the viv to provide shady areas for them(that's how I keep my froglets). Also, I would keep a close eye on them to make sure they are eating every day. I find that froglets have have a tough time getting enough to eat if the viv is too large. I keep about 8 of them in 12" exos, piled with leaf litter, film cans, a couple broms and a small water bowl. 

I may have told you wrong, but those Bakhuis are closer to 14 weeks, you'll see rapid growth in the next couple months. As far as adult size, they are small, more like a leuc as opposed to a tinc.

Good luck with them and let me know when they're sexable and we will trade out to get you a pair(if you don't end up with one).


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

They are so cute! I kinda want some now.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

JoshK said:


> Lookin good Luis!
> I wouldn't worry about adding plants, maybe a brom or two on a log in the middle of the viv to provide shady areas for them(that's how I keep my froglets). Also, I would keep a close eye on them to make sure they are eating every day. I find that froglets have have a tough time getting enough to eat if the viv is too large. I keep about 8 of them in 12" exos, piled with leaf litter, film cans, a couple broms and a small water bowl.
> 
> I may have told you wrong, but those Bakhuis are closer to 14 weeks, you'll see rapid growth in the next couple months. As far as adult size, they are small, more like a leuc as opposed to a tinc.
> ...


Thanks Josh!
They get FFs everyday, I also dust with superpig and rep-cal alternating. I'm going to get some dendrocare and repashy +ICB pretty soon. 

You told me 3.5 months and it's been about two weeks since then, lol. 
Unless I calculated wrong. 

Hopefully they turn out to be a pair, that would be pretty awesome. 


Devanny said:


> They are so cute! I kinda want some now.


Thanks Dev! 
You should definitely get some tincs if you don't have some already. They are a lot more active than my imis. They are little piggies too! lol


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice frogs! ive always loved the smaller populations of tincs, too bad i have horrible luck with dendrobates


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Adam. 
What do you mean bad luck? I've seen pics of your frogs, they look amazing and healthy.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i said the big frogs though. it wasnt that they werent healthy, they just wouldnt breed for me.

example,
all the frogs ive kept:
auratus, leucomelas, azureus, tinctorius, aurotaenia, azureiventris, imitator, variabilis, uakarii, lamasi, pumilio, fantasticus, quinquivittatus

frogs ive bred:
leucomelas, imitator, variabilis, uakarii, lamasi, pumilio, quinquivittatus

in other words, of all the larger frogs ive kept, ive only bred leucomelas. for some reason im good with ranitomeya and pumilio, but others dont like me  

anyway, sorry for the hijack. your frogs are beautiful! i cant wait to see their finished tank.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ahh, I gotcha. 
Hopefully these breed for me when they get older. I know there are a few people on the board with them but not many. 

At least you have good taste in thumbs and pums. 

Thanks! They'll stay in this tank until at least the end of summer so they can grow out and find food easily.

PS, 5 days to go.....


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I added a ton of cuttings that I had left from my big tank. I just kinda threw them in there. I hope it grows in well. 
These two are so awesome. They are always hopping around chasing FFs. And when they are in the huts hiding they come right out when I open the tank.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful frogs Luis! Now you have a morph I've been wanting to get...

Deb


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love them Luis!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks you two! 
Deb you gotta get some and cross them off the want list already. They are too cool. 

I'll make a video when I get some time.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Luis,

Based on the third close-up photo, the frog on the right is a girl. The one on the left isn't as clear (can't make out the toepads), so hopefully it's a male (males in Bakhuis don't seem to have really wide teopads as in other tincs, but are definitely bigger than the females).

My pair is really cooking now, laying good clutches about every five days! Haven't morphed any out yet, so looking forward to the experience with them.

Good luck, Richard (BTW, the cuttings look great).


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

That's awesome. I didn't know you could tell until they were older. These guys are still pretty young, about 4 months old. 

Good luck with yours. How old are they BTW?
Thanks!


Woodsman said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> Based on the third close-up photo, the frog on the right is a girl. The one on the left isn't as clear (can't make out the toepads), so hopefully it's a male (males in Bakhuis don't seem to have really wide teopads as in other tincs, but are definitely bigger than the females).
> 
> ...


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I got bored while doing my math homework so I slapped a quick video together, lol. Now back to my HW....

http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p255/edwing206/?action=view&current=Bakhuis.flv


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

They look great Luis! Yes, they are extremely bold and have been since day one. I think they are accustomed to a human standing over them 24/7 since they are raised next to my desk within arms reach.

Sexing tincs at such an early age may not always be accurate, but it is possible. I just can't imagine anyone selling probable pairs at 4 months. I will say that my female is much, much larger than my male, and has much sharper curves.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Josh! And thanks for getting them used to human activity, .

I guess it's safer to wait until they get older. I'm not in a hurry to sex them anyways. 
It's funny though, when I first got them from you they would sleep in different huts. But now they always come out of the same one, haha. When I open the top they come right out of the hut and start going all over the tank.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, "getting them used to human activity" is much nicer than "harassment" or "stalking" as my frogs would probably call it. 


Every time I have noticed two juvies close like that they have turned out to be opposite sex, so that may be a good sign.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hahaha! But when they realize who feeds them all those tasty flies they don't care about being watched 24/7. 

Niiice. I hope they are! At what age can you typically sex tincs?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I know it sounds crazy, but it was obvious with many tincs as early as six months, but my powders and cits are causing confusion.

When I bought my tincs from Adam Butt, the woman at the table(Sorry, I can't remember her name) said it looked like 3.1 at 5 months old and she was correct.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, that is early. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

hey i was wondering if you have any updates on your frogs and weather or not they turned out to be a pair. I have 2 bakhuis also that might be a probable pair.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't have these frogs anymore, I gave them to my uncle for his birthday. But they did turn out to be a pair. 
I got my uncle started on saltwater fish tanks, and now darts.


----------

